# Crufts 2012....



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Whos excited already  (I joke I am just about recovered from this years!).

Anyone qualified already? One of our girlies qualified for next year at crufts, so thats a bonus! 

Hoping to get the two pups and the other girlie qualifed at the coming up club show!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

yeah , we qualified at the club show on 5th March , where Dexter won his class and at Crufts he qualified too. Just as well as we have some crap judges this year.:biggrin5:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

well done Dexter - can have a relaxed showing year this year!


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

both our dogs are qualified for 2012 but dont think we will be going next year..


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

ridgeback05 said:


> both our dogs are qualified for 2012 but dont think we will be going next year..


Oh how come? & well done for qualifing them


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

None qualified yet. Jack should qualify all being well it's just Blu I'm panicing about because he's in post grad now  But he got placed at crufts so fingers crossed!


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Chester ( at Crufts) and Ember (at manchester) have qualified for next year


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Qualified the Bad Bald Boogie  at the club show last weekend, out of Junior. 
Congratulations to everyone else who's on their way:thumbup:
Linda


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Evie has her stud book number so she's qualified for life, and Quinny qualified for the breed and the YKC Stakes finals at Boston this year. So we need to qualify Neo, and the girls need to qualify for the handling finals so we can take the bergies as well  ............ and then there will be the new boy 

Heh heh - don't know if I've recovered from this year's Crfts yet, but I've already got next year's booked off at work


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am soooo excited already :001_smile: Hotels booked and everything.
Percy qualified at Crufts this year, also out of junior now.

p.s - I want another show dog already!!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

We havent even donw any shows yet, lol!

What with having litter and crap judges, we not out till Bath


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> I am soooo excited already :001_smile: Hotels booked and everything.
> Percy qualified at Crufts this year, also out of junior now.
> 
> p.s - I want another show dog already!!


haha your way ahead  Lyric qualifed in her class to, Star didnt - but we got the whole year!

Uhh ohh you was caught by the bug - make sure its another naked bum bum!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

babycham2002 said:


> I am soooo excited already :001_smile: Hotels booked and everything.
> Percy qualified at Crufts this year, also out of junior now.
> 
> p.s - I want another show dog already!!


you are organised lol


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Oh how come? & well done for qualifing them


both have their stud book number...and eh its a judge thing.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

ridgeback05 said:


> both have their stud book number...and eh its a judge thing.


Ohh totally understand!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Uhh ohh you was caught by the bug - make sure its another naked bum bum!


Of course!! What else!
:001_smile:



dexter said:


> you are organised lol


Tee he he I do try :lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Of course!! What else!
> :001_smile:


There is nothing else that compares


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Don't even know who our judge is yet!


----------

